# 1950 O'Keefe and Merrit Gas Stove



## Itow (Jan 14, 2006)

I have a 1950 O'Keefe and Merrit Gas Stove.  The oven door is out of alignment and rubs against the lower door.  Can someone tell me how to remove the spring on the oven door, I think its too tight, and pulls the oven door botton left corner down.


----------



## theokengineer (Dec 5, 2008)

I am not an expert at all, but also have a 50 something O'keefe & Merritt stove.  I am trying to replace the oven door cable and during this process I took my door face off and looked at the hinges.  The wear which causes the door to hang lower.  I would bet that your door hinge/pivots are worn to the point that it touches the door below.  Good luck.


----------

